# SandStorm



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

*Ok my friends this project is done and it has been a long time coming for me.* This is my Sandstone colored 93 Lexus SC400 nick named “SandStorm”. And she but up a fight the entire way and mean a fight, to the point where I was just about to give up.

I have been out the lanes for some time now and I really want to get back in the lanes with all my friends and the great people who make this hobby so worthwhile, also to support and hang out with my Team members (Team Audible Physics AKA Team AP) and not just looking crazy, walking around with a Demo Disc in my hand. The system is very simple and straight forward with a few design aspects I want to try after reading about them and testing them and they seem to work on the bench and/or at home. So not much Bling!

The goal for this system and my train of thought was this: If Lexus would have said “We are going to do a competition system in SC platform this is what we would have done. 

*Keys:*

Make it look as stock as possible. (not easy in this car) as she is a daily driver! So not a lot of bling.
Keep every thing functional as is.
Not to interfere with the passengers comfort the less bit. 
Get the front drivers as close together and/or on the same plane as possible
Make her system GOOD!!!!

So without further ado here is SandStorm!

Sound System:

*Head Unit:*
Eclipse 8053MRM
Location: Stock dash opening.

*Midrange/Tweeter:*
XR3M-LE
Location: A-Pillars
Amp: Bridged AP4.90
Amp Power: 290 x 2

*Mid-Bass:*
XR6.5M
Location: Bottom of Doors
Amp: Bridged AP4.90
Amp Power: 290 x 2

*Subwoofer*:
Oz Audio 250H
Location: Rear Deck
Amp: Bridged AP2.100
Amp Power: 320 x 1

Now on to some pics, I most warn you I the worst at taking pictures when i’m working I just don’t think to stop and take photos. Please this was a fast build as I started it to make a GTG and it put up a fight so it was able to make it. The build itself took about 2 weeks, that included changing the Starter, and lord if you know the Lexus 4 liter V8 it is a PITA to do, it sets in the middle of the engine. Then changing the water pump and timing belt. O Ya, building the system.

These are pics of the car in Stock from.





























Up first is the A-Pillars and grilles: 

The design goal for them was to make them look really stock from outside the car so people walking by the car would not notice much, as she is a daily driver and I mean driver, 14,000 miles in 4 ½ months. Now want the best possible sound form the a-pillars, *but I want my sound stage to be wide and not be limited to the drivers locations/positions, which is a common problem with a lot of a-pillar mount drivers.* So remember the thread and about Improving your sound stage for $2. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...dvanced/65061-improve-your-soundstage-$2.html

So went out and tested the theory in quick little home setup build and it honestly seem to make a small, but noticeable difference, so I said “an improvement is a improvement no matter how small.”

The key here, as state in the thread was to cut down on diffraction as much as possible.

Key was to do a round or half ball enclosure, but not make it look like a big ball attached to the a-pillars. Not easy as the a-pillar basically seat directly on the metal, so there is no room behind them. 

So first I had my man Ryan (Slade1274) cut me some nice rings on his trusty CNC machine (Ok so jealous). I added some small outer lips to it for the grille to fit. Next I went down to the local Walmart and bought some good ole green floral foam. Pick up a few of the ½ 4” balls and some large rectangle peaces. 

Below you will see first I attached the rings to the ½ balls and then attached those to the A-pillars. Next I took some peace and attached them on each side of the ½ balls, then shave them down to match the shape of the a-pillars. Now the reason for adding these peaces was to add more air space inside the enclosures once fiber glassed. 

A-Pillars


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Grilles:





































Finished Product:











Next up is the Armrest mount remote for the Head unit and Head install. I also thought the control center controller or dial was a cool idea in the BMW’s, so want something like that as the Eclipse remote has a look little dial on it also. So mold it in to the arm rest doing my best to keep my one cup holder useful. Next as you can more then like see from the photo below, Ni-Doc Black Carbon Fiber was used. I was used to cover all the wood grain in the car and the center console, also used to cover the silver peaces on the head unit. I also remove all markings of brand and other useless silkscreening from the face of the unit to give it a cleaner look.






































Please notice the use of the musical instruments fleece to build the parts. This was also used to enhance the overall sound quality of the system.

Just joking, but it sounded good Ha?




More to come!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice, but get those door mod pics up man!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah, lets see more!!!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

coming along nice...keep up the good work....more pics


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok now on to the Doors: 

Ok Lexus….hmmm well don’t know what they where thinking, wait it was 1993 ok. Well anyway. As you can see from the stock interior photo from above the doors are just not suited for a nice mid-bass. From factory the doors house a Nak 4” inside a port enclosure in the door. Wasn’t bad, but a long way from being competition ready. So again I want it to look stock so kick panels was a no go. 

OK OK truth,

I was to lazy and on the time frame I had set moving the billion wires in the kicks was a no go. But for a stock appearance the doors was the best choice, but man doing door mounted mid-bass in an older car is asking for trouble, for that fact any car. many part that can rattle and buzz away. But the doors it was. So what was I to do with the them. 

Yep,

Rebuild them! Goal was to get them as low as I can and far forward as I can. Remember what I said above about getting the drivers as close to each other and as close to on the same plane as possible. The for this for me was this:

Getting them closer allows them at act more like one driver easier, next getting them on the same plane lets you have next to no time alignment need for same side drivers. 

Ok remember when I said I was bad with pictures I kind of missed the whole door fad part. I honestly thought I took photos, but none. But I will try to explain what I did.

Ok as you can see the bottom of the doors go back pretty fare compared to the upper part where the armrest and speaker locations are. So a pretty large baffle/speak rings where need to bring the mid-bass on even with the upper part, like 3.25”!!!

First the factory 4” and enclosure was removed. 

I then took the enclosure apart and used the back part of it, the enclosure part with out a front. Reason for this was the perfect the mid-bass from water that my get down into the doors. Have seen any in there but better safe then sorry, seen it to many times when door seals leak. I first drilled a bunch of ½ inch holes in the botto and sides of the enclosure so the mid-bass could play IB in to the door. Then I added a 6” DynaXorb pad to fight back waves to the back of the enclosure.

Next the 3.25” of baffle/rings was panel bonded and fiber glassed to the door metal. It hard to see from the pictures, but the rings opening get a little larger as they more inward to the door. Then some dampen was added to the internal of the door and door handle to help kill so me nasty buzzing I was hearing. Then the whole door was dampen. The Lexus was quite quit for a 93 Lexus V8 sports coupe.

Up next was the rebuild of the panels. I keep in mind I want to be able to change driver in and out fast. So having to remove the entire door panel was a no go. So took the grille rings that come with the mib-bass drivers and molded them into the door panel so they would fit directly over the mounting baffle. So the way the mid-bass is mounted is, that mount to the baffle, but also to the ring that is now part of panel. Then the speaker Grille was press fit in, so strong and quick to change.

Ok going back to what I said about the driver being close together and on the same plane. If you look at the last couple of photos below, the Mid/tweeter and the mid-bass are nearly on top of each other and are only about ¾ of an inch from being center to one another and are only 13 ½ inches apart.


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Mark,

I've been waiting for this to come out....

This just wets my appetite for the JEEP...!


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking Real nice Mark!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Sinfoni_USA said:


> Mark,
> 
> I've been waiting for this to come out....
> 
> Can't wait for the JEEP...!


O now the Jeep is a whole different story no 2 week build for it and no stock anything, well the body frame. and man the list of products is short and sweet, but are about the best you can get. 

I can't wait to i finish that up, but i will be awhile.


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

We'll see the Jeep in due time... show us more of Sandstorm...


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Not only does the build look amazing in photos but I've already heard that it sounds fantastic. Awesome work Mark!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok now on to the subwoofer:

This one was very simple. Replace the factory IB sub with something better, IB that is. Now if you know these cars not much can be drop in to the stock location as the gas tank is in the trunk of the car and factory sub seats directly above it, and being only about ½ an inch from touching it. So I was on the hunt of a great sounding 10” IB capable sub. Then I thought about it for a moment, I had a pair of some of the best sounding IB subs over in my box, up I was saving them for some Kick panel duties else where. Well I just had to do it so I pull one of my Oz Audio 250H’s out and it went.

I simple removed the factory sub and it bracket made a nice baffle that used the 4 factory mounting points and some CCF for some good ole de-coupling and sealing and some sound dampen to the rear deck and rear wall. The car is sealed off from the cabinet from factory, because the gas tank is in the trunk, thank you Lexus easy for me. 

I then remove the factory subwoofer grille, removed the grille cloth and cut out an 8” opening in the center. Basically removing the section the sub played through from factory. I had an old Hertz Space 8 grille laying around (man I miss those drivers, Bring them back Hertz, bring them back). Ok I mounted the grille into open i cut out of the factory plastic cover and dyed it to color match. Done! O ya add a Audible Physics musical note in place of the Oz Audio logo.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

And last but not least the amps:

The amps are mounted in the trunk in front of the gas tank if you looking from the back of the car. The key was to make it look factory, but custom at the same time. But not loss the little trunk space the car has. Simple 3 amps, distro blocks and remote turn on relay. It doesn't look like it, but the amp rack is covered in a tan grille cloth. 

Not much to tell, the photos tell the story here. This is about the only place a little bling came in, in the form of few LED for lighting and color trim panel. With the amp rack and amp rack cover I only last about 3.5 of space.


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

LOVING !!!! the Sandstorm....!!!


----------



## silverkord (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice and clean! I love the pillar pods...my next project!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Trunk continued:


----------



## silverkord (Apr 16, 2008)

WOW!!!


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Very nice Mark... clean, simple and sounds great !


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok guys that is about it for now, until a couple more small things I want to do.

I please with the way she turned out with the limited amount of time and budget that was spent to build her. I think she sound nice, I just hope the judges thing the same. 

Thanks to every one for your kind comments. It mean a lot to me as it was a hard last month or so for me, with son going into the hospital and SandStorm just fighting me, but to see her come together made me smile.

*I would really like to thank all the guys that I know I got on their nerves about this project and you guys know who you are. Just being there for me to talk to was the best. THANK YOU!!!!!

*


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Can't wait to hear it...


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks great! What kind of paint for your pillars Mark? Looks factory! You should remove the OEM rear deck speaker grills and recover it to give a clean look (not necessary at all, just a thought).


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

ecbmxer said:


> Looks great! What kind of paint for your pillars Mark? Looks factory! You should remove the OEM rear deck speaker grills and recover it to give a clean look (not necessary at all, just a thought).




Thanks and I agree totally. I was going to do just that, but I ran out of dye in the dark tan or brown or what ever color that is. I would have had to dye the carpet to match. That is one of the things I want to do.

The dye was mixed by a body shop supply store in my Miami that I use to buy my supplies from when I had my shop there. Give them the part and they color match it. Best of all if you don't have a spray gun they have a machine that will compress it into a compressed air spray can for you, so easy to use. They even do car paint like that, great for small projects. I had it made back in December when I went to see my daughter for X-mas.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

minibox said:


> Not only does the build look amazing in photos but I've already heard that it sounds fantastic. Awesome work Mark!


Thank you sir!! See you've been talking to Jason  and man you guys CD's just Rock, "Shady Green Pastures" made me want to stand up and testify!!


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

Really looks great Mark! I love how the pillars turned out... an "enhanced factory" look!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

You did a fantastic job despite the many set backs that she presented you. I'm glad you persevered and didn't cry 'no mas' - tossing that musical note fleece into the center of the ring!

I did have the opportunity to experience the Sandstorm and it was a thrill. He was playing pink noise with the RTA out when I arrived, and he let me know that he was putting those last finishing touches on the tune. 

It was stunning! I have heard a lot of great cars - some in North Carolina, some in California, some in the South (Bama), and I know Mic.....I'm missing some great ones in Baltimore, but this car really was a pleasure! I told Mark that there were a couple tracks that I liked in this car versus all of the other cars I have played them in. 

Staging was spot on (tall, deep, and wide) with an extremely defined image - highs were perfect to my ears - precise mid range - and a solid midbass to sub transition. When that pesky door handle rattle is gone, it might be deemed 'perfect'. 

We joked that it would be 10 times easier to have done this install in the rented Challenger that I showed up in versus this dignified old lady, but what fun would that be? It was also very cool to run into Grayson and Ally as well - G definitely tested out the power output of those amps - got the volume knob to new territory that it had not been before 

Great job Mark - you certainly have a great vehicle to demo your excellent product.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Audible Physics said:


> Thank you sir!! See you've been talking to Jason  and man you guys CD's just Rock, "Shady Green Pastures" made me want to stand up and testify!!


Go on ahead and Testify! 

I can just imagine you sittin' in the car singing that at the top of your lungs


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

bertholomey said:


> You did a fantastic job despite the many set backs that she presented you. I'm glad you persevered and didn't cry 'no mas' - tossing that musical note fleece into the center of the ring!
> 
> I did have the opportunity to experience the Sandstorm and it was a thrill. He was playing pink noise with the RTA out when I arrived, and he let me know that he was putting those last finishing touches on the tune.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason for all the kind words and the amazing Discs you brought me as i said above "Shandy Green Pastures" made me want to stand up and testify.

And that *Pesky door handle rattle is GONE* took care of it yesterday, thank you lord it was driving me crazy. She's good to go now.:beerchug:epper::thumbsup:

The car was built to Demo and Grayson has listen to it before I even tuned it and I always got on the volume hard. As I said it was built to demo and demo hard and Grayson does that very well, as he loves impact.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

bertholomey said:


> Go on ahead and Testify!
> 
> I can just imagine you sittin' in the car singing that at the top of your lungs


LOL now that is funny, because I was. I went to the store yesterday and I was playing it and singing it and people was looking at me like I was crazy. One was because i was louder then the system. I had it turned down.


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mark, great job. Can't wait to hear it. That musical fleece will be worth an extra point or two.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Audible Physics said:


> *I would really like to thank all the guys that I know I got on their nerves about this project and you guys know who you are. Just being there for me to talk to was the best. THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> *


Yeah.....I'm changing my damn phone number as soon as I get home 

I got sneak a peek now and again at this as it was being built. The dude would text me at all hours and I was drooling. Excellent work man! I'll be down one day next week so we can have a listen. I called and have the trailer all set. Now I need to talk the wife into the trip up to VA and or Baltimore. Been on the road all these years and as soon as I get home I want to run off again? To a car audio, audio in general, event? And she has already made reservations for the holiday weekend? I have my work cut out for me. Thank GOD for Cialis!

Chuck


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Audible Physics said:


> LOL now that is funny, because I was. I went to the store yesterday and I was playing it and singing it and people was looking at me like I was crazy. One was because i was louder then the system. I had it turned down.


That is what I was getting at, but I couldn't come up with a way that didn't seem insulting for those who don't know the true Mark I could imagine those inside Wal Mart were saying, "What is going on out there?"


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Insulting.....LOL

Chuck


----------



## aporozco (Apr 6, 2011)

wow man great install. I had a 400 too. I've sold it though, even after I installed a 900 watt kicker system in it. 

I envy your door cards and trunk set up. My 6" midbass woofers were poking through the factory grilles haha. Great job though, I commemorate you for taking a PITA car and making it look easy


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice and clean install. I hope I can hear it soon.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sweet mark 

love the sleeper doors. looks stock.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up text. I was fishingLooks great and look forward to hearing it. So does Grayson have me beat on the loud demo?


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

hey Mark great install. how about putting up a lil video on youtube so those of us that cant make it to hear it person get a lil taste of what we are missing out on.


thx,


Mike from So Cali


----------



## twing (Dec 21, 2007)

My friend I really like it, definetly you have come a long way since your camaro. Prop's to you Bro! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Mark congratulations on the completion of your build! It is very clean and simplistic! I can imagine that the sound is astounding in the cabin of the Lexus. I am looking forward to trying that XR Combo very soon...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Ever since I heard you were doing a car, I've been looking forward to this. I wanted to see how you integrated the speakers. I'm very impressed. This is my kind of install (I like the stealth look). 

VERY well done. Shame I'll probably never hear it.

Jay


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> ......
> VERY well done. Shame I'll probably never hear it.
> 
> Jay


Go east on Pierson road, take a right on I75 and you'll be there in no time! 

Oh, and if you do; stop by Meijer and pick me up some Kogels Viennas.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice work man and I thought I was the only one doing a system in a SC haha. It's funny how so much alike our door panels are only thing is i'm slowly converting my interior over to black.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

twing said:


> My friend I really like it, definetly you have come a long way since your camaro. Prop's to you Bro! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


What up T, ya a bit from the Camaro. It did have really nice vocals however. 

I present to you my Diyma friends the gent that really got me into High-end car audio. I was at his shop all the time when I was stationed in the Republic of Panama. This man has great set of ears and don't mean BIG like mine.

*Thanks to everyone for the kind words.*


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

impact said:


> Nice work man and I thought I was the only one doing a system in a SC haha. It's funny how so much alike our door panels are only thing is i'm slowly converting my interior over to black.


nice!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Now I see what you've been ranting about when we chat. Lol!

Nice work. Looks clean and simple. 
Does the eclipse have DSP built in?

Looking forward to hearing it. Maybe at the Vinny?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Great looking unit - 3 way active (tweeter band gets low enough to use the widebander), 10 band PEQ.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Man, fantastic attention to detail. I hope you don't mind my learning from some of your tricks and techniques and applying them to my own install later on. 

Particular the interior trim change, the carbon fiber to be exact.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> Go east on Pierson road, take a right on I75 and you'll be there in no time!
> 
> Oh, and if you do; stop by Meijer and pick me up some Kogels Viennas.


OK, Stalker! 

So, you know of the Viennas? It always seems like once you have had them (or lived in Michigan for any length of time) you are riuned for "regular" hot dogs from anywhere else. Michigan doesn't have much right now, but we do have some of the best hot dog standards anywhere! 

Jay


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Fellas I can personally attest that not only does this car look great, but it is definitely a force. Mark told me that it is in a completely different league since I last heard it.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> OK, Stalker!
> 
> So, you know of the Viennas? It always seems like once you have had them (or lived in Michigan for any length of time) you are riuned for "regular" hot dogs from anywhere else. Michigan doesn't have much right now, but we do have some of the best hot dog standards anywhere!
> 
> Jay


LOL....

Hot Dog Stand in GB was my first high school job. Also, grandmother lived off main street in Flushing for most of my childhood.....

Will always miss the Angelo's coney dogs.

Cool thing is Vernors has made it's way all the way down to Florida

/threadjack


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Once more thanks for all the kind words!

But,

She dose it to me again! This time the 18 year old alternator went last night. So i guess it not to bad this time. So down to the AutoZone for a new one and some coolant as I have to remove the coolant reservoir and hoses. So an hour or 2 i should have her back good to go!

I wish i had time to just order a high-out unit, but *i'm going* to Steve Cook show tomorrow!!!

I guess all these maintenance issues are a good thing. On these old and factory parts. I guess it was about time for things to start going wrong.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

man, I really hate that I'm not going to make that show.

You going to make it to the Vinny this year? July 10th. I'm there!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> man, I really hate that I'm not going to make that show.
> 
> You going to make it to the Vinny this year? July 10th. I'm there!


Yes sir that is the plan.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Mark you never seem to catch a break from things going awry with your vehicles.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> LOL....
> 
> Hot Dog Stand in GB was my first high school job. Also, grandmother lived off main street in Flushing for most of my childhood.....
> 
> ...


How about Faygo? Rock and Rye is the stuff!

My GF just told me that Vernors is only available in the midwest and Florida...so many people move from MI to FL.

Jay


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Mark, 

Well done! Kept it simple (the best kind).

I don't think I saw anyone mention the AP amps... are those some one-of-a-kind built for you, or do you have an amp line coming out soon? Sorry if I missed any prior info on them.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing.

Jay


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Mark,

I'll see you at the Vinny ...


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

System looks nice. The AudioSystem Twister amps especially looks nice with carbon finish.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Luke352 said:


> System looks nice. The AudioSystem Twister amps especially looks nice with carbon finish.


And we have a winner.


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

Love the build Mark.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Pure awesomeness here...
(yeah, I've been watching too many Kung Fu Panda 2 commercials)

I can't wait to hear this beauty. Also eager to hear the Twister amps. And as soon as this comp season is over I'm going to install XR3Ms in my pillars too!!

Good job, Mr. Brooks...


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

This is an awesome build Mark!


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

definately loving the build


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn Mark, you were right this install is sweet, why does the Vinny have to be near my Anniversary and Daughters 2nd Birthday??? ( 9th and 10th ) otherwise I would be there to meet and see all the nice members and their rides.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Damn, I guess I missed this thread because of Field Training. 

Gonna update with the new amps?


----------

